# Steelhead float centerpin vs spinning vs baitcast



## Manofsteel (Dec 24, 2021)

Float fishing combo-
what is your preference? Short of buying everything and trying them all, which I'm sure a lot of guys have already done, what is your go to? What rod and reel and main line/leader....do you like it and why?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Well...it all depends on the body of water and application. If the conditions are ideal with water flow and open space then I'm going to have my center pin. Barely flow and tight pocket water it's not needed and you can get away with a spinning set up. I haven't tried the bait casting set up, but lots say it will give you best of both worlds....you can run the line freely with no twist and on the return you get a quicker retrieve since you have a better gear ratio.

On my spinning set up I have 12lb Suffix Elite mono down to a barrel swivel and again, depending on conditions, anywhere from 6lb to 10lb flouro leader. My pin is running 14lb Suffix Elite. I have the pin with heavier line because I was previously fishing Michigan where their river systems have all kinds of log jams and wood for those fish to tear into.

If I had to stick with one and only one around here in Ohio it would be a spinning set up, 10'6" to 12' spinning rod, 35x size spinning reel, 10lb mono to 8lb flouro leader. That will get you by for most float fishing around here.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My trusty old beat up & spliced 9'-6 spinning rod with a lil Mitchell UL spooled with either 6# or 8# does the trick for me.
If I still steelhead fished like a maniac like I used to, I'd probably give the centerpin a try though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never bothered with a baitcaster 'cause I'm usually not throwing anything with any weight to it.
Occasionally I'll pull out the 7 weight flyrod too.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Spinning gear for me if i had to pick just one all around set up for steel


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Hook a steelhead with a noodle rod and centerpin reel. Better feeling than a smooch from your first girl!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ten Bears said:


> Hook a steelhead with a noodle rod and centerpin reel. Better feeling than a smooch from your first girl!


It’s a feeling like no other. That’s for sure!


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

mostly spinning gear, ultra light, once and a while i use my baitcaster, love them both


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Startup, feel and control are better with a centerpin. Comfort, drag and retrieve are better with a bait caster.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I caught my first one a a centerpin this year and I’m hooked


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Takes time to learn the centerpin. But I never wanted to fish with anything else once I learned it. My first time using one, I went with a fellow OGF member to the rocky, he showed me how to cast. I caught a nice male steelhead out of the Rock while it was very stained from a spot I had never fished. It’s one steelhead I’ll never forget!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on a good bait caster to use for my drift set-up? They all seem to have very low line capacity.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a Abu Garcia Revo 3 Beast. High line capacity ,low profile ,light and smoooth!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

tnt1958 said:


> I use a Abu Garcia Revo 3 Beast. High line capacity ,low profile ,light and smoooth!


Thank you!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I use spinning setup. I been chasing crome for 30 years and ive caught alot steelhead. Sometimes i think about giving the centerpin a try but cant bring myself to drop the cash on one. From what i see, here and read. A nice one nice chunk of change. I have multiple rods and switch reels. I catch walleye, bass and steelhead with the same reel. For steelhead i use 8lb mono with 10lb floro leader and either double bead or bead and egg sac with bead on top sac on bottom.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I run spinning set-ups now and I love them, but I see the advantages of a centerpin for drifting. I have tried them and don't care for them. I can't cast and I feel awkward. I watch a lot of videos from some guys in the PNW and they use baitcasters for drifting. Similar principle on the free spool, but with drag once you crank her down.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have to agree with the spinning reel combo, I too have been steelhead fishing for 30+ years and have caught them on either a noodle rod with a 2500 series reel spooled with 8# Berkeley xt and 6#-4# floro leader or my fly rod as well, but that's just me. Just wrapping up my ice fishing gear and time to brush off the steelhead gear. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with. Good luck and catch em up


----------

